# What to do at the range.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Don't just go to the range to find that sweet load for your fire arm.

(1. Wet weather protection. 
test placeing a ballon, finger cot, latex glove finger tip, comdom or cling wrap over your muzzle and see how the rifle reacts. Find out first hand instead of hopeing.

(2. Want to know how accrite your rifle is with out swabbing the bore? 
Test it at the range. Most of mine I found will place two shots on top of each other. The third can go any place. One rifle needs a wipe every shot.

(3. Primers & caps. Which is best. 
Buy a few brands and try them on YOUR rifle to see what effect they have with your favorite load. Some # 11 caps should just be given away as they are not worth shucks. Some 209 primers are way over priced and do not work any better than the cheap shot gun relaoding ones, but that is my findings.

Test all that stuff at the range and see what Happens with your firearm. there are other things but these are the major ones.

I really like this forum but there are things that keep coming up and get answered again and again.

 Al


----------

